

The Spy Photo That Fooled NPR, the U.S. Army Intelligence Center, and Me - MikeCapone
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/06/the-spy-photo-that-fooled-npr-the-us-army-intelligence-center-and-me/277276/

======
anigbrowl
_we should be skeptical about any Internet source that fills a gap in the
historical record too neatly_

This should be carved into the side of Mt Rushmore in 50 foot letters of fire.

